# Air Compresser Expert Needed



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

here's a good place to start
http://www.senco.com/Documents/Guides/PC1005_PC.pdf


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

The small valve located on your pressure switch is an unloader valve, it bleeds the pressure off of the compressor head and discharge line. This is done so the compressor does not have to try to start under load, it sounds like it is working fine. If it is bleeding down the pressure from the tank as you describe, your problem is very likely the check valve. The check valve is located where the discharge line from the compressor enters the tank. It may look like just a fitting, but it is actually a one way valve that will let air into the tank but not back out.


----------



## jvincent57 (Jul 17, 2011)

I cleaned and lubricated the check valve and it's working much better.

Thanks for your help !!!


----------

